# American Idol "Results" 4/23/08 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Well I suppose the bottom 3 will probably be Jason, Brooke and some unnamed person because nobody was really as bad as them last night.

Over 38 million votes last night.

Group song..

ALW interview with Ryan. Wow ALW just bashed Jason...  Saying he didn't think he would have followed any of his advice.

Ford music video..

David Cook and David Archuleta center stage. They are both safe.... shocking.. NOT!

Talking about broadway now with Tamara Grey and Clay Aiken..

Leona Lewis performs.

Syesha Mercado and Brooke White center stage.. Brooke is safe... WTF!!!!!!!! Syesha is in the bottom 2???!?!?!??! WTF!!!!!!!!

Carley Smithson and Jason Castro come on down... 

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jason is safe and Carly is in the bottom 2... this is some serious BS!!!!!!!!! Damn you pre-teen girls!!! j/k 

I think I'd rather see Carly go home instead of Syesha.

Syesha is safe and Carly is going home... Thank you! Wish it could've been Jason though!


----------



## maggie2101 (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm looking forward to next week with Neil Diamond:up:


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

i call shenanigan's

and once again i have to call shenanigan's

i really think producers have their hands dipped in the voting process

(at least carly got the lyrics right this time..)


----------



## fasi22mob (Aug 15, 2006)

robbhimself said:


> i call shenanigan's
> 
> and once again i have to call shenanigan's
> 
> ...


I certainly don't want to turn this into a religion thread and I freely admit I have no idea what Jesus Christ superstar is all about. That being said the lyrics of the song totally turned me off eventhough she sang it well. I know I am not the only christian in the world so it may be possible other people felt the same way. Just saying!


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow. What a joke. This is definitely proof that popularity is key and not the voice. :down:

Jason should've been sent home tonight. :down:


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

kar74 said:


> Wow. What a joke. This is definitely proof that popularity is key and not the voice. :down:
> 
> Jason should've been sent home tonight. :down:


I can't argue with that. :down:


----------



## Anubis (Sep 4, 2002)

Dear AI voters: I hate you.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

robbhimself said:


> i call shenanigan's
> 
> and once again i have to call shenanigan's
> 
> i really think producers have their hands dipped in the voting process


Nah, I don't think so. This result matches up perfectly with the dialIdol prediction.

I just think that, regardless of her talent, many people didn't *like* Carly. People vote for who they like, who they want to see again. They were just tired of her.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I can't believe I have to listen to Jason Castro for another week. Ugh.

Carly, we'll miss you!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

ALW is quite a guy. Talk about knowing your stuff!


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

maggie2101 said:


> I'm looking forward to next week with Neil Diamond:up:


I dont know much about Neil Diamond. what is his famous song and what type of songs does he sing?


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

jpwoof said:


> I dont know much about Neil Diamond. what is his famous song and what type of songs does he sing?


Sweet Caroline, Song Sung Blue, I Am I Said, America, You Don't Bring Me Flowers, Heartlight, Hello Again, Love on the Rocks, Forever in Blue Jeans, September Morn...


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

fasi22mob said:


> I certainly don't want to turn this into a religion thread and I freely admit I have no idea what Jesus Christ superstar is all about.


Then WikiPedia is your friend.



> Jesus Christ Superstar is a rock opera by Tim Rice and Andrew Lloyd Webber. Released as a double-album in 1970, it highlights the political and interpersonal struggles of Judas Iscariot and Jesus. The action largely follows the canonical gospels' accounts of the last weeks of Jesus' life, beginning with Jesus and his followers arriving in Jerusalem and ending with the Crucifixion.


----------



## maggie2101 (Feb 22, 2003)

jpwoof said:


> I dont know much about Neil Diamond. what is his famous song and what type of songs does he sing?


I guess his most popular song was Sweet Caroline. He is a great performer and songwriter and I have seen him live several times. You can listen to samples of his music on Amazon. My favorites are Love on the Rocks, Summerlove, and other songs from the soundtrack of The Jazz Singer. I like The Story of My Life too.


----------



## thudtrain (Sep 29, 2005)

Thank God it wasn't Syesha going home. I think the only person in the building more stunned than Syesha that she was in the bottom two was Brooke.

Jason should have been the one to go but eh, whatever. It's all so close at this point it's almost a crapshoot anyway. I'd rather have another week of Jason tunelessly warbling at me than Carly screaming at me.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

damn. I wasn't a big Carly fan, but it sucks she went before mop head.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Anyone else notice Olive from Little Miss Sunshine in the audience? They showed her after the group song.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

A curse on all the idiots who cast votes for Jason Castro this week. 

I get voting for the singers you like, but what was there to like from the truly awful performances given by Miss Do-Over and Stoner-Boy?


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

AJRitz said:


> A curse on all the idiots who cast votes for Jason Castro this week.
> 
> I get voting for the singers you like, but what was there to like from the truly awful performances given by Miss Do-Over and Stoner-Boy?


There was NOTHING to recommend Jason. It was a train wreck.

Brooke's performance was rocky as well, and I am surprised that she was not in the bottom two. That said, I like her and I want to see her again next week, so I tossed a vote her way. Likely a lot of people felt the same. Rough week..but I still want to have her back.

Jason, however, I can NOT explain. I am unclear as to how he ended up in the top 24, unless he slipped the judges a dime bag.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

What a freaking joke. We know Idol is 100% a popularity contest, so I'm not surprised that horrible Castro goes on while real talent goes home.

I can't ***** too much since I didn't vote, but this is B.S.



AJRitz said:


> A curse on all the idiots who cast votes for Jason Castro this week.
> 
> I get voting for the singers you like, but what was there to like from the truly awful performances given by Miss Do-Over and Stoner-Boy?


It's the people that continue to "vote for the worst" to prove how the voting system on AI sucks. The worst part is people that can't sing (see : Sanjaya) continue to move on because people like making fun of a show we like.


----------



## audjpoo5783 (Apr 24, 2008)

so guess what all you horrible people. JASON CASTRO IS SAFE AND HE DESERVES IT BECAUSE HE IS TH BEST CONTESTANT EVER!! i would rather have him so soft and calming than the girl who screams!! you know people in this world love to judge others yet they dont even look at themselves. Jason is a good Christian guy who devotes his time to the Lord and with this he is watched over and blessed with the talent he shows us. IT is stupid that you think he is a pot head because he has dreads...that is stereotypical and you know sometimes i wish people would research the concept of dreads before they bash them or people with them. Jason is my hero and I look up to him. I am touched each and every time i watch him and i get lost in the emotion he portrays. With this, Jason Castro has amazing talent and when people put down those with a good spirit and meaning on earth then they are the true losers of the world. May God Bless Jason Castro and I will continue to vote and pray for him each week.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Huh.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

audjpoo5783 said:


> so guess what all you horrible people. JASON CASTRO IS SAFE AND HE DESERVES IT BECAUSE HE IS TH BEST CONTESTANT EVER!! i would rather have him so soft and calming than the girl who screams!! you know people in this world love to judge others yet they dont even look at themselves. Jason is a good Christian guy who devotes his time to the Lord and with this he is watched over and blessed with the talent he shows us. IT is stupid that you think he is a pot head because he has dreads...that is stereotypical and you know sometimes i wish people would research the concept of dreads before they bash them or people with them. Jason is my hero and I look up to him. I am touched each and every time i watch him and i get lost in the emotion he portrays. With this, Jason Castro has amazing talent and when people put down those with a good spirit and meaning on earth then they are the true losers of the world. May God Bless Jason Castro and I will continue to vote and pray for him each week.


Wow. Clearly Jason has shared some of that high-quality doobage with you, and you feel compelled to defend him online as a result.


----------



## thudtrain (Sep 29, 2005)

...alrighty then


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

audjpoo5783 said:


> so guess what all you horrible people. JASON CASTRO IS SAFE AND HE DESERVES IT BECAUSE HE IS TH BEST CONTESTANT EVER!! i would rather have him so soft and calming than the girl who screams!! you know people in this world love to judge others yet they dont even look at themselves. Jason is a good Christian guy who devotes his time to the Lord and with this he is watched over and blessed with the talent he shows us. IT is stupid that you think he is a pot head because he has dreads...that is stereotypical and you know sometimes i wish people would research the concept of dreads before they bash them or people with them. Jason is my hero and I look up to him. I am touched each and every time i watch him and i get lost in the emotion he portrays. With this, Jason Castro has amazing talent and when people put down those with a good spirit and meaning on earth then they are the true losers of the world. May God Bless Jason Castro and I will continue to vote and pray for him each week.


post on your main 
(sorry for those who don't get it, the dork in me coming out)


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

mmm k.

I have to say that I'm now down to only one person I really like, David Cook. Since I like him he probably won't win. The only one I've liked that did win was Carrie Underwood. I love country music though and she was fantastic, it was an easy pick. Sadly I'm loosing interest in this season.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

Lori said:


> I just think that, regardless of her talent, many people didn't *like* Carly. People vote for who they like, who they want to see again. They were just tired of her.


That, and she sang the wrong lyrics! If you're going to perform at that level, you have to remember the words to the song. She blew it and it cost her.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

audjpoo5783 said:


> so guess what all you horrible people. JASON CASTRO IS SAFE AND HE DESERVES IT BECAUSE HE IS TH BEST CONTESTANT EVER!! i would rather have him so soft and calming than the girl who screams!! you know people in this world love to judge others yet they dont even look at themselves. Jason is a good Christian guy who devotes his time to the Lord and with this he is watched over and blessed with the talent he shows us. IT is stupid that you think he is a pot head because he has dreads...that is stereotypical and you know sometimes i wish people would research the concept of dreads before they bash them or people with them. Jason is my hero and I look up to him. I am touched each and every time i watch him and i get lost in the emotion he portrays. With this, Jason Castro has amazing talent and when people put down those with a good spirit and meaning on earth then they are the true losers of the world. May God Bless Jason Castro and I will continue to vote and pray for him each week.


Oh, I forgot to tell everyone that I invited Jason Castro's mom to join us here at TCF.

Welcome, Mrs. Castro!


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

jpwoof said:


> I dont know much about Neil Diamond. what is his famous song and what type of songs does he sing?


I've been a Neil Diamond fan for many, many years and have seen him in concert in 2 countries. He's touring again this year.

Neil Diamond started as a songwriter and one of his most popular songs - I'm a Believer - has been made into a hit by 2 different artists (first, The Monkees, and then on the Shrek soundtrack). Ditto with Red, Red Wine - made popular by him as well as UB40. He's had hits for about 40 years and they span a wide variety of song styles. There's no way in hell that the 5 couldn't find a song to suit themselves.

Wikipedia will give you more of a description of what he's all about.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

I really am shocked about the final 2 this week. Syesha definitely had a better week than both Jason and Brooke and even though I haven't liked Syesha in the past, this just didn't make sense this week. Carly, yes, because she blew the lyrics (and I haven't liked her anyway), but Brooke would have made a better selection for the other stool.

We liked Jason this week - Baron Lloyd-Webber may have hated it (along with the judges) but I disagreed with their opinions.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Odd seeing Leona on the show tonight. I didn't know she was going to be on. Her season was the first one I followed.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

maggie2101 said:


> I'm looking forward to next week with Neil Diamond:up:


Me too. :up:


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Me too, prolific writer.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

fasi22mob said:


> I certainly don't want to turn this into a religion thread and I freely admit I have no idea what Jesus Christ superstar is all about. That being said the lyrics of the song totally turned me off eventhough she sang it well. I know I am not the only christian in the world so it may be possible other people felt the same way. Just saying!


Maybe you should watch the movie before jumping to a conclusion.

It's a very nice story of Jesus Christs final days on Earth... from a modern perspective. That and the music is outstanding. :up:


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

jpwoof said:


> I dont know much about Neil Diamond. what is his famous song and what type of songs does he sing?


He has like a ton of songs... he's written some songs that others have made very famous as well... "I'm A Believer" comes to mind. Shrek loved it.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Sweet Caroline.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> Leona Lewis performs.


Ugh.. I guess I'm getting old. 

I've never heard of this woman... and certainly never, EVER heard that song she sang.

I listened to it though and I didn't really like it very well at all. :down: Just sayin'.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Anubis said:


> Dear AI voters: I hate you.


Agreed!

This just proves what I've been saying for a long time. The voting method has to change. They either have to change it to a vote for who you think needs to be booted, or they need to limit it to one freaking vote per phone number.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Philly Bill said:


> Ugh.. I guess I'm getting old.
> 
> I've never heard of this woman... and certainly never, EVER heard that song she sang.
> 
> I listened to it though and I didn't really like it very well at all. :down: Just sayin'.


She's quite new over here. Much of her fame is overseas so far, though she has already done some performances on TV shows here and her album did debut at #1 on Billboard. She was the winner of the fourth season of X-Factor, essentially an Idol-like show in the UK that is owned by Cowell (who is also a judge on it).

Here she performs I Will Always Love You in the final 5.

Here she shows Fantasia how Summertime is really done, in final 10.

Here she is owning Over the Rainbow in the semi-final.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Fleegle said:


> This just proves what I've been saying for a long time. The voting method has to change. They either have to change it to a vote for who you think needs to be booted, or they need to limit it to one freaking vote per phone number.





SnakeEyes said:


> Here she performs I Will Always Love You in the final 5.
> 
> Here she shows Fantasia how Summertime is really done, in final 10.
> 
> Here she is owning Over the Rainbow in the semi-final.


Either that or make every vote cost 35p.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Carly was actually my pick for one of the bottom three this week, and it had absolutely nothing to do with messing up the words. When she hits top volume, her vocal tone is just not particularly pleasing. It's what has been referred to several times by both judges and people online as 'shouty'. Plus, her appearance was somewhat distracting - the tattoos weren't particularly attractive, and also didn't really "mesh" with the kind of musical artist she seemed to be. I don't think she should have been the one to go, but I'm not terribly upset that she did.

The others in my bottom three should have been Brooke and Jason Castro, and Jason should have been the one to go. How he missed the bottom two or three this week I'll never know. He's just not nearly good enough to be surviving this long.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Neenahboy said:


> Either that or make every vote cost 35p.


LOL


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Philly Bill said:


> Ugh.. I guess I'm getting old.
> 
> I've never heard of this woman... and certainly never, EVER heard that song she sang.
> 
> I listened to it though and I didn't really like it very well at all. :down: Just sayin'.


I know I had to do a search on her. I'm 31 and never heard of her either.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I too was shocked at the results, and I have to say that in general, Carly has been in my top two, but I think she botched the JC Superstar song. Everytime she sang the line "Who are you? What have you sacrificed?", and the line "Do you think you're what they say you are?", she could never hit the high notes, and opted for lower notes, though you could hear the backup singers correctly hitting the high notes. And the notes she was hitting were clearly out of tune. She had bigtime pitch problems, so I think she had a pretty poor performance this week.

Having said that, I'm sad to see her go, because she usually does a good job. She just didn't do a good job this week.


I was also, as usual, impressed with David Cook. He sang a totally different style than I've ever heard him sing, and yet he still did an excellent job. He's still my #1 favorite singer out there. He deserves to win the whole thing.

As for David A, his performance sounded silly to me, and I wish he'd get eliminated.


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

maggie2101 said:


> I'm looking forward to next week with Neil Diamond:up:


This baffles me. Sure he's got a new album to pimp, why do we need another 65 year old 'mentor'? Why does Idol insist on trotting out 20-50 year old songs to showcase the next 'pop' star?

Brooke screwed up her beginning, Syesha started a full beat early, Archuletta forgot his words (again), Carly screwed up her words (again).

Castro & Cook are the only ones who actually sang their songs from start to finish w/o major issues.

Showtunes was a death sentence for Castro - he'll never sing the genre well, but he's a damn sight better than Brooke. I'd even take him over Archuletta - DA has a decent enough voice, but the kid is animatronic - no emotion or feeling when he sings.

Cook, Castro, Mercado, Archuletta, White - in that order, IMO. I could flip Syesha and DA - I see them as swappable because neither has much of a personality.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Fleegle said:


> Agreed!
> 
> This just proves what I've been saying for a long time. The voting method has to change. They either have to change it to a vote for who you think needs to be booted, or they need to limit it to one freaking vote per phone number.


why does it need to change?

The person who gets the most votes is crowned "American Idol". The person's whose music is actually the most popular sells the most records. Sometimes it's the same person. Sometimes it's not. Time shows who REALLY winds.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

ahartman said:


> Archuletta forgot his words (again)


I must have missed this. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Philly Bill said:


> Ugh.. I guess I'm getting old.
> 
> I've never heard of this woman... and certainly never, EVER heard that song she sang.


Well, she's new, so you're not completely out of the loop.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

ahartman said:


> This baffles me. Sure he's got a new album to pimp, why do we need another 65 year old 'mentor'? Why does Idol insist on trotting out 20-50 year old songs to showcase the next 'pop' star?


When you dominate an entire evening of programming, you end up having to please the teenagers that cheer and vote, the 25-55ers that buy stuff from advertisers, and the older folks who tune in consistently and routinely.

Neil Diamond is a household name.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> why does it need to change?
> 
> The person who gets the most votes is crowned "American Idol". The person's whose music is actually the most popular sells the most records. Sometimes it's the same person. Sometimes it's not. Time shows who REALLY winds.


It doesn't need to change, but it'd be nice - then the people who I want to watch will stay on the show. As it is now, I'm not going to spend 2 hours after every show voting for someone just because I like them. I've got work and a family, I'm not a 17 years old.

If I actually had time to watch the show w/in two hours of it being on I'd have voted for Carly once (who has time for more?) Sucks she went home, but maybe now she'll play at The Field again sometime soon (yay, San Diego).

Boo to the voters. :down::down::down:


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

hapdrastic said:


> It doesn't need to change, but it'd be nice - then the people who I want to watch will stay on the show. As it is now, I'm not going to spend 2 hours after every show voting for someone just because I like them. I've got work and a family, I'm not a 17 years old.
> 
> If I actually had time to watch the show w/in two hours of it being on I'd have voted for Carly once (who has time for more?) Sucks she went home, but maybe now she'll play at The Field again sometime soon (yay, San Diego).
> 
> Boo to the voters. :down::down::down:


I'll say it again. The show is for the voters. The actual albums are for the people that like their music.

(actually, I think it's really aindik that keeps saying this. And he should. He's right)


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

fasi22mob said:


> I certainly don't want to turn this into a religion thread and I freely admit I have no idea what Jesus Christ superstar is all about. That being said the lyrics of the song totally turned me off eventhough she sang it well. I know I am not the only christian in the world so it may be possible other people felt the same way. Just saying!


Just saying, of the 38 million votes, I wonder how many were from ******* CHRISTIAN folk who don't know anything about Jesus Christ Superstar but simply assumed this was disparaging in some way, and therefore voted against her.

People, this is how we lose good contestants and re-elect bad Presidents!!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

If she was calling Jesus a superstar it should have worked in her favor lol.

I want to see someone do "Play Me"


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

Lori said:


> I must have missed this. Can you elaborate?


he did mess up the words... I didnt notice it during live performance until I looked up the lyrics today. he was supposed to say "Imagine me, trying too hard, to put you from my mind." He mumbled his way out of it but was very quick until he hit the high note. I still love it.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

dtivouser said:


> Just saying, of the 38 million votes, I wonder how many were from ******* CHRISTIAN folk who don't know anything about Jesus Christ Superstar but simply assumed this was disparaging in some way, and therefore voted against her.
> 
> People, this is how we lose good contestants and re-elect bad Presidents!!


The minute I heard that was her selection I figured it was a tragic mistake. There are plenty of people who don't know the context of the song and would just find sacreligious.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

[INSERT SOUND OF TRAIN WRECK HERE]

(and I'm not referring to any of the previous night's performances).

I hate to admit that I'm this angry over a bloody TV show, but I'm very very VERY VERY upset about this. Carly should definitely be in the Top 3. Personally I'd pick her to win, but I am not a teenage girl so I know that would be too much to expect.

But this is just plain stupid.

If you want to make A LOT of money, find a product that you can target to teenage girls and get it out there for sale, because you'll be a BILLIONAIRE. Teenage girls run the country apparently.

David Archuleta is *clearly* going to win now. It's a done deal.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> Carly was actually my pick for one of the bottom three this week, and it had absolutely nothing to do with messing up the words. When she hits top volume, her vocal tone is just not particularly pleasing. It's what has been referred to several times by both judges and people online as 'shouty'. Plus, her appearance was somewhat distracting - the tattoos weren't particularly attractive, and also didn't really "mesh" with the kind of musical artist she seemed to be. I don't think she should have been the one to go, but I'm not terribly upset that she did.
> 
> The others in my bottom three should have been Brooke and Jason Castro, and Jason should have been the one to go. How he missed the bottom two or three this week I'll never know. He's just not nearly good enough to be surviving this long.


For once, I completely agree with Loadstar.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> I know I had to do a search on her. I'm 31 and never heard of her either.


Thanks for saying that. I was feeling a bit out of touch myself!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

You know, last night's show just reminded me that around this point each year I really frakking get to hating this show. I don't know why I don't remember that from season to season.

All due respect to Jason (who's posting under what name - oh, yeah, audjpoo5783 - By the way - welcome to the boards, Jason! ), but when you're on live TV, they're coming to you for a group shot and you're in the middle of a Lion King-worthy yawn, well I can see where some of the stoner talks comes in. When YOU make PAULA look sober, that doesn't look too good for you I'm afraid. hehe



Lori said:


> Sweet Caroline, Song Sung Blue, I Am I Said, America, You Don't Bring Me Flowers, Heartlight, Hello Again, Love on the Rocks, Forever in Blue Jeans, September Morn...


OK, I've never been a Neil Diamond fan. Just reading that list made me throw up a little in my mouth. Guess I'm not looking too forward to next week.

And it seems to me this is almost getting to be cruel for Brooke. Each week lately she comes out on results night seemingly ready to go home only to be sent to the couch.

I gotta say that Jason did crack me up telling Ryan "But I don't want to sing it again now" or something like that before they sent Carly to the stools.

For some reason, I came away from the show with the same kind of BIH FOX! feeling as when they cancelled Firefly or Drive (or enter just about any title here). Not against FOX, mind you. Just that same feeling that something I liked got cancelled way before it's time. Very, very disappointing.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

ahartman said:


> This baffles me. Sure he's got a new album to pimp, why do we need another 65 year old 'mentor'? Why does Idol insist on trotting out 20-50 year old songs to showcase the next 'pop' star?


Everything old is new again! Retro is "in" these days. A frat party on Veronica Mars had a Neil Diamond impersonator.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

so how old is this superstar we never heard of? is she a great looking 45 year old or a old looking 16 year old? And someone i was watching with asked me if i thought that was a tan or just her. And some of her mannerisms and actions were a bit...weird. standing like that, putting her hand between her legs, just weird. and the music..was some sort of constant bang/saw something that made it unlistenable to me. 

the ford focus commercial was too short...they need to just kill this to 1/2 hour...its bad when both the losers are forced to sing because they have too much time and have to stretch.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Voters screwed the pooch big time this week. Who is voting for Jason Castro? He reminds me of "the Mellow Show" on last week's SNL. He was so, totally baked last night.

I still think it's the disconnect between Carly's look and the style of songs she picked. She pretty much acknowledged as much last night when she said she was trying to pick songs that "showcased singing talent" instead of "having fun," which means she wasn't picking songs she liked. She was going to have fun from now on, she said. Unfortunately, it won't be on television.

And yeah, thanks for the shout out jsmeeker.  My idea for the show, if you want to measure commercial viability and not personal likeability, is to scrap voting and have eliminations based on cumulative iTunes download numbers. Every week, the person with the lowest total, season-to-date, goes home. This would also discourage multiple-voting. Fewer people will buy multiple copies of the same song than will text 50 times. If they're worried about looking greedy, give all the money to Idol Gives Back.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

wendiness1 said:


> The minute I heard that was her selection I figured it was a tragic mistake. There are plenty of people who don't know the context of the song and would just find sacreligious.


I think you have a point there. "I Don't Know How To Love Him" wouldn't have had that problem. Why didn't Carly listen to me?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> why does it need to change?
> 
> The person who gets the most votes is crowned "American Idol".


Not quite true. The person who gets the most votes *in the last show* is crowned "American Idol". The thing some people are protesting is how the eliminated person is chosen each week, which eventually affects who are the final two in the last show.

Someone isn't declared the winner each week - someone _goes home_ each week. Therefore people should be able to vote for _who goes home_. That would be more accurate and straightforward.

Surely you can't deny that if people could do that, the results would likely be very different from week to week? And that in turn would affect who the final two are.

It all comes down to money. The current way generates more phone calls, which means more money for someone.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> Well I suppose the bottom 3 will probably be Jason, Brooke and some unnamed person because nobody was really as bad as them last night.


The whole "starting a thread before the show is over and treating it like chat" thing is first of all weird, and second almost always comes out wrong and makes you sound like a doofus.
Pretty funny.

What a great results show- chills, spills, and drama. 
A spastic Lord!
A shocking boot!

Never get emotionally invested in a reality show, folks. 
It'll drive you nuts.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

ewilts said:


> That, and she sang the wrong lyrics! If you're going to perform at that level, you have to remember the words to the song. She blew it and it cost her.


Great point. Obviously the reason that Carly is gone and Brooke is still on the show.


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

jpwoof said:


> he did mess up the words... I didnt notice it during live performance until I looked up the lyrics today. he was supposed to say "Imagine me, trying too hard, to put you from my mind." He mumbled his way out of it but was very quick until he hit the high note. I still love it.


It was right at the beginning of the second verse - they switched to an overhead shot behind him just as he muffed things. You couldn't see his face, but you could hear the mouthful of marbles as he struggled through it.

Of course, no mention of it by the judges - they're trying their hardest to ensure DA makes it to the finals.

I don't think DA has it won. His fan base is 12 year old girls and 65 year old women. He's the next Josh Groban, which may not necessarily be a bad thing, but it ain't the next Pop Icon...

My money is on David Cook - he's unique (something no one else is) and I think rockers are still pissed about last year & Daughtry.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

aindik said:


> My idea for the show, if you want to measure commercial viability and not personal likeability, is to scrap voting and have eliminations based on cumulative iTunes download numbers. Every week, the person with the lowest total, season-to-date, goes home. This would also discourage multiple-voting. Fewer people will buy multiple copies of the same song than will text 50 times. If they're worried about looking greedy, give all the money to Idol Gives Back.


Yes, that might more closely guage commercial viability, but it would also more than likely get me to quit watching the show. While I may from time to time pick up the phone and toss a few votes someone's way, there is no way in hades that I would EVER consider downloading something from iTunes. And the idea of the decision being made from iTunes downloads would completely kill the show for me to the point where I wouldn't watch it.

I wouldn't mind the "limited to just one call" thing, but I can't see them being OK with Ryan coming out and saying, "We've had 800,000 votes" when it sounds so much better saying "We've had over 38 million votes".

That being said, I've reserved myself to the fact that I can watch or not watch and whatever happens, happens. No way I can influence that in the least, so why sweat it.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

dtivouser said:


> Just saying, of the 38 million votes, I wonder how many were from ******* CHRISTIAN folk who don't know anything about Jesus Christ Superstar but simply assumed this was disparaging in some way, and therefore voted against her.
> 
> People, this is how we lose good contestants and re-elect bad Presidents!!


So everyone who lives in the South is a "*******" and "Christian Folk"?


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

atrac said:


> David Archuleta is *clearly* going to win now. It's a done deal.


I don't think I'd bet on that.


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

dtivouser said:


> Just saying, of the 38 million votes, I wonder how many were from ******* CHRISTIAN folk who don't know anything about Jesus Christ Superstar but simply assumed this was disparaging in some way, and therefore voted against her.
> 
> People, this is how we lose good contestants and re-elect bad Presidents!!


*dtivouser* has single-handly lowered the average IQ for Tivo owners. Seems to me he should leave Tivocommunity and post on FARK.com where he'd feel right at home!


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

This is one of my favorite Neil Diamond songs. Urge Overkill did it (as many of Diamonds songs have been covered and made famous multiple times) in the soundtrack to Pulp Fiction.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=57q3kq4FP2o


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Someone isn't declared the winner each week - someone _goes home_ each week. Therefore people should be able to vote for _who goes home_. That would be more accurate and straightforward.
> 
> Surely you can't deny that if people could do that, the results would likely be very different from week to week? And that in turn would affect who the final two are.


Different, yes. Better, absolutely not.

This isn't Survivor. It's a completely different context. The show is trying to find out who the most likely successful recording artist is. You don't do that by asking people who they hate each week. What ends up happening then is you get the Survivor mentality where "threats" to your favorite contestant are voted out early, which motivates good contestants to downplay their talents. While that may work for Survivor (which is about people skills, not about, say, who is the best at immunity challenges), that's not what this show needs.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

My favoirite Neil Diamond tune is 'Coming to America' I think it debuted on the soundtrack for his movie 'The Jazz Singer'. And it was the song played at the triumphent end to Cheech Marin's 'Born in East LA'.

Coming to America is played a lot on July 4th during the fire works. Much better song then the over played 'God Bless the USA'.


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

Magister said:


> My favoirite Neil Diamond tune is 'Coming to America' I think it debuted on the soundtrack for his movie 'The Jazz Singer'. And it was the song played at the triumphent end to Cheech Marin's 'Born in East LA'.
> 
> Coming to America is played a lot on July 4th during the fire works. Much better song then the over played 'God Bless the USA'.


*Magister:*

FYI, the song is called "America" and it was from "The Jazz Singer".

I haven't seen the movie in years, but it was recently on one of the HD movie channels so I recorded it. Now I have to find time to watch it.

Like "Xanadu", "The Jazz Singer" was a mediocre movie with a GREAT soundtrack. "America" is still a favorite of mine along with "Love on the Rocks" and "Hello Again".

I was surprised to enjoy Tuesday's AI. I'm not a big ALW fan, but I generally liked the performances. ALW's commentary was surprisingly interesting as I've gotten used to rather lame commentary of AI "mentors".

I'm a Neil Diamond fan so I'm looking forward to next week. I guess we won't be hearing Carly Smithson singing "You Don't Bring Me Flowers", though.

LH


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I was amazed Syesha was in the bottom 2. I had Carly in the bottom 3 with Nanny Brooke and Dreadsboy, so she was vulnerable. If it was between Carly and Syesha, then I agree with the result, but IMO it should have been between Brooke and Jason.

It's CLEARLY a popularity contest and not a singing contest, and evidently Syesha is not popular at all, even after a stellar performance. I had her first or second at worst this week. AI voters are evidently morons.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> The whole "starting a thread before the show is over and treating it like chat" thing is first of all weird, and second almost always comes out wrong and makes you sound like a doofus.
> Pretty funny.


-1. I look forward to the Kamakzie AI thread each week. It's like comfort food. 



Cearbhaill said:


> Never get emotionally invested in a reality show, folks.
> It'll drive you nuts.


Ain't that the truth. Ever find yourself yelling at the TV during Survivor? Time to take a reality break.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Philly Bill said:


> This is one of my favorite Neil Diamond songs. Urge Overkill did it (as many of Diamonds songs have been covered and made famous multiple times) in the soundtrack to Pulp Fiction.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=57q3kq4FP2o


As soon as Neil Diamond was announced for next week, I was hoping David Cook would do this song! We'll see!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I want to see David Cook do a hard rock version of Sweet Caroline.

Like Chris Daughtry who went home early, I will buy a Carly CD, and it will be good!


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

wendiness1 said:


> The minute I heard that was her selection I figured it was a tragic mistake. There are plenty of people who don't know the context of the song and would just find sacreligious.


When it was first released in 1970, many Christians found Jesus Christ Superstar to be sacreligious. Interestingly enough, Godspell was released the same year and I don't remember it generating the same controversy. You still see churches putting on productions of Godspell from time to time. I don't think I've ever seen a church put on a production of Jesus Christ Superstar.

I liked Carly's performance, BTW.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

ewilts said:


> That, and she sang the wrong lyrics! If you're going to perform at that level, you have to remember the words to the song. She blew it and it cost her.


Lyrics? one word. puuuuuuulease.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> The whole "starting a thread before the show is over and treating it like chat" thing is first of all weird, and second almost always comes out wrong and makes you sound like a doofus.
> Pretty funny.
> 
> What a great results show- chills, spills, and drama.
> ...


He does the same thing with "Rescue Me" threads during the summer. I've just learned to skip over the first post in the threads he starts.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

ewilts said:


> That, and she sang the wrong lyrics! If you're going to perform at that level, you have to remember the words to the song. She blew it and it cost her.


It didn't cost her at all. Absolutely nobody noticed on the air, which means very few people noticed at home.

I think people didn't "get" her harmonizing with the background singers (including some people in this thread), and thought she wasn't singing the high notes because she couldn't, rather than because she was harmonizing and doing a little bit of off-beat rhythm. I thought it sounded good but maybe other people saw it as "cheating" around vocal limitations.

I think the people offended by the lyrics might have been a factor. The song is basically the singer asking Jesus what he's ever done and whether he's for real, and you can get that from the lyrics without having seen the show.

But I don't think seriously religious Christrians were voting for Carly in large numbers anyway. Not as long as David A. and Brooke are still in the competition.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

aindik said:


> What ends up happening then is you get the Survivor mentality where "threats" to your favorite contestant are voted out early, which motivates good contestants to downplay their talents. While that may work for Survivor (which is about people skills, not about, say, who is the best at immunity challenges), that's not what this show needs.


Good point - it wouldn't work. I overestimated the viewing public's ability to be intelligent, honest, and fair.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Mr. Soze said:


> I was amazed Syesha was in the bottom 2. I had Carly in the bottom 3 with Nanny Brooke and Dreadsboy, so she was vulnerable. If it was between Carly and Syesha, then I agree with the result, but IMO it should have been between Brooke and Jason.
> 
> It's CLEARLY a popularity contest and not a singing contest, and evidently Syesha is not popular at all, even after a stellar performance. I had her first or second at worst this week. AI voters are evidently morons.


Say what you will about any of them- Syesha and Carly simply were not able to build a fan base and the others have.

Like it or not both of the Davids, Brooke, and Jason clearly each have a very strong group of fans who will vote on them no matter how good or bad an individual performance is. And many people vote on a contestants body of work over the whole season and not on one weeks song- and there's nothing wrong with that.

Fans buy albums- whether they are fans of a voice, fans of dreamy blue eyes, fans of lip licking mouth breathers, or fans of fragile underdogs- doesn't matter.
People vote for a variety of reasons and they all count equally. You're just calling them morons because they aren't voting for the reasons you think they should- this vocal performance this week.

That's idealistic IMO.
It's _always_ been a popularity contest.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

scooterboy said:


> Someone isn't declared the winner each week - someone _goes home_ each week. Therefore people should be able to vote for _who goes home_. That would be more accurate and straightforward.


That would be great, but would never work. Really I think the only thing that will work for me is if my wife stops watching AI, because then I won't be watching it anymore, and I won't start to care and get upset when someone good gets booted.



Mr. Soze said:


> I was amazed Syesha was in the bottom 2. I had Carly in the bottom 3 with Nanny Brooke and Dreadsboy, so she was vulnerable. If it was between Carly and Syesha, then I agree with the result, but IMO it should have been between Brooke and Jason.
> 
> It's CLEARLY a popularity contest and not a singing contest, and evidently Syesha is not popular at all, even after a stellar performance. I had her first or second at worst this week. AI voters are evidently morons.


Couldn't believe *either* of them were in the bottom. I had them in my top 3 - David C., Syesha and Carly, followed by David A. and then Brooke and Jason (going home) in the bottom. My opinion is rarely right on this show, though.



ahartman said:


> I don't think DA has it won. His fan base is 12 year old girls and 65 year old women. He's the next Josh Groban, which may not necessarily be a bad thing, but it ain't the next Pop Icon...


Except Groban can actually sing without whispering the entire time. And doesn't sound like Kermit the Frog. That said, this was one of the first weeks I actually liked David A's performance, but it was still boring. I am not his target demographic.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Fans buy albums- whether they are fans of a voice, fans of dreamy blue eyes, fans of lip licking mouth breathers, or fans of fragile underdogs- doesn't matter.


This is true. But this competition is decided by voting. What motivates people to vote (for free, as many times as they want) is different from what motivates them to buy stuff. See, e.g., the career of Taylor Hicks versus the career of Chris Daughtry.

David seems like a nice kid, so they vote for him. They'll never buy a thing he puts out.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

hapdrastic said:


> Couldn't believe *either* of them were in the bottom. I had them in my top 3 - David C., Syesha and Carly, followed by David A. and then Brooke and Jason (going home) in the bottom. My opinion is rarely right on this show, though.


You've ranked them exactly as I would, but as always, I'd throw David A at the bottom of the list. I really hate his voice.


----------



## fasi22mob (Aug 15, 2006)

wendiness1 said:


> The minute I heard that was her selection I figured it was a tragic mistake. There are plenty of people who don't know the context of the song and would just find sacreligious.


Yes that is what happened to me. I didn't realize this song is actually sung by a character playing Judas. It makes total sense now by at the time the words didn't sit right with me thus I didn't vote for her. Oh well my stupidity cost her.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> The whole "starting a thread before the show is over and treating it like chat" thing is first of all weird, and second almost always comes out wrong and makes you sound like a doofus.
> Pretty funny.
> 
> What a great results show- chills, spills, and drama.
> ...


It's just my personal opinion for one thing, and plenty of people post here while the show is on. So if you don't want to see what happens before you watch it don't click the thread, and yes I am weird.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Fleegle said:


> You've ranked them exactly as I would, but as always, I'd throw David A at the bottom of the list. I really hate his voice.


I don't hate David A's voice... I find it pleasant enough with good tone, but overall it's rather weak. It could be improved with professional voice training. I imagine if he were to go onto a really good college and major in music, his voice would be amazing.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Best moment of the night = Brook's Impression of a deer in the headlights when she found out she was safe.

Had to replay it 3 or 4 times


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Say what you will about any of them- Syesha and Carly simply were not able to build a fan base and the others have.
> 
> Like it or not both of the Davids, Brooke, and Jason clearly each have a very strong group of fans who will vote on them no matter how good or bad an individual performance is. And many people vote on a contestants body of work over the whole season and not on one weeks song- and there's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> ...


Of course I know you are 100% correct. I'm having a vent because 2 people who are totally useless 
IMO are still there. I actually think Sanjaya is better than Jason.  I can't see me buying anything by any of them other than perhaps David Cook at this point, so by that criterion as long as he wins, why should I bother who goes when? Although after this past week, it is entirely conceivable to me that Jason will win it.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

My friends were as pissed last night as most of you are today. But it really doesn't matter. David A will win. 

Carly and Syesha are the same power singers that Idol normally only sees, except they really can't hit the big notes like Carrie, Kelly or Melinda. And they don't have the personality and fan base that Brooke and Jason have.

If you were shocked by last night's results, then you've never seen Idol before. It's a popularity contest.

Personally, I'm not very vested in any of the singers like I normally have been in the past. I like Brooke and Jason because I like acoustic singer song writers and not screaming power singers, but those types of singers can't really be showcased well on American Idol.

David C is pretty good, but he sure thought he was Bono after a couple good weeks. Glad to see his ego grew this large after like a month on a reality show he hasn't won.

David A I just don't like. I get why others do, but he's not for me. To each their own.

I will say this however, I hated Kelli Pickler when she was on the show, but when she came back a few weeks ago she blew every contestant there out of the water. If they can do that Kelli, maybe they can mold some of the weaker singers into something better.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Someone else here mentioned Jason yawning when the camera was on him. Dude, you're always on camera, somehow. 

What a difference in Syesha from Tuesday to Wednesday when she had to sing the song. I think the dress, hair, and make-up totally made the package. It just had a different vibe to her when she sang in jeans. I said that before about Kristy Lee Cook. I don't think she dressed appropriately for her song but a couple times.

Speaking of style - Carly. Did anyone notice in her exit montage that she would wore something with sleeves two times? So to me, she wants to show off the tats. Since Brooke made the comment to the judges that she knows she talks back to them, she must be reading some boards somewhere, and I'm sure Carly is too. Does she not get that SOME people are turned off by the tats. If so, just cover them up.

Jason - are those metal thingies in his hair to keep the dreads together because they broke off or something?


----------



## writdenied (Sep 2, 2003)

fasi22mob said:


> I certainly don't want to turn this into a religion thread and I freely admit I have no idea what Jesus Christ superstar is all about. That being said the lyrics of the song totally turned me off eventhough she sang it well. I know I am not the only christian in the world so it may be possible other people felt the same way. Just saying!


I'd say that, as a Christian, you really should see JCS (there's a well-done movie version if the theater version isn't coming by you anytime soon). It's thought-provoking, without being offensive in any way.

There are several aspects to it, but my favorite parts are the dynamic between Judas and Jesus -- Judas believes that his friend Jesus has lots of good teachings, but has let the exaggerated claims by some followers of his divinity ("Superstar!") go to his head. (Jesus is never shown performing any miracles. In fact, he is portrayed as being somewhat uncertain of exactly what God wants of him. He knows that he is going to die, but has an excellent song in the Garden of Gethsemane that he sings to God expressing his uncertainty as to what purpose it is going to serve.)

Judas has a great song to open the play that sets out his feelings:

_Jesus, you're starting to believe/ the things they say of you.
You really do believe/ this talk of God is true,
And all the good you've done/ will soon be swept away
You've begun to matter more/ than the things you say.

Listen, Jesus, I don't like what I see
All I ask is that you listen to me
And remember, I've been your right hand man all along.
You have set them all afire.
They think they've found the new Messiah.
And they'll kill you when they find they're wrong._

The events of the play follow the Gospels quite faithfully (many of the songs incorporate, word for word, important Bible passages), and make a fairly understandable case for why Judas finally felt the need to betray Jesus to the Romans: that if he didn't nip the overblown claims of "messiah" in the bud, the Romans would wind up killing not only Jesus, but many of his disciples and followers, too. (To Caiaphas: "I came because I had to/ I'm the one who saw/ Jesus can't control it like he did before/ And furthermore I know that Jesus thinks so too/ Jesus wouldn't mind that I was here with you").

The song Carly sang comes after Judas has betrayed Jesus and killed himself out of shame. His ghost, in sparkling white robes, appears to the scouraged and soon-to-be-crucified Jesus and sings the number that Carly performed. The song summarizes Judas' frustration that his friend had wound up sentenced to death because he believed in all the hype that others were generating about him ("Jesus Christ/ Superstar/ Do you think you're what they say you are?").

The play ends with Jesus' crucifixition. It doesn't weigh in on whether Jesus was really divine, or, as Judas thought, just a rebel teacher who let delusions of superstardom go to his head. That's for the viewer to think about.

I like it because it puts the events of the Gospels in a context that I was never asked to think about in catechism classes in school. I was always taught that Jesus = messiah and Judas = bad, without ever being asked to think about them as real people, with real feelings and doubts and troubles. As a play, JCS puts a much more realistic and human face on the events of the Gospels than the perfunctory text in the Bible does, yet does so without contradicting anything in the Scriptures. I've been to several performances, and every one is full of church groups who uniformly find it to be thought-provoking and energizing, and not the least bit offensive. And some of the music is very catchy (although, as a product of the '70s rock era, the male parts often have some of those Led Zeppelin-esque falsetto screeches now and then). I'd really recommend you check it out.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Carly's dress sense all around was strangely old fashioned yet left the tats on full display. The sleeveless look was something I commented on at home many times so I agree she has to be showing them off and hence deserves any backlash from them. I have nothing against tats but I'm not keen on the brazen in your face way these were displayed (for me tats should be subtle). I also found Carly to be a sea of contradictions. Seemingly square in many ways, but with some "alt" aspects to her. Super nice but super competitive (based on her past). etc. etc.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I love the Jesus Christ Superstar story and music and show (the original record with Ian Gillan of Deep Purple is fantastic) but I did not enjoy the movie, the weird combination of bible story and modern weapons and uniforms just didn't work for me.

There's a bunch of youtubes from the movie and show if you do a search.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

aindik said:


> It didn't cost her at all. Absolutely nobody noticed on the air, which means very few people noticed at home.


The judges have a tendency to overlook things at times. Dunno why. When I listened to it live, I asked my wife right away if Carly and the background singers were signing the same song. I didn't know at the time that she had the lyrics wrong - thanks to the forums for identifying the reason.[/QUOTE]

We won't know why people didn't vote for her or if she just suffered from a split vote - perhaps all 4 (Jason, Brooke, Syesha, Carly) were very close together at the bottom with the Davids at the top. Maybe Carly had only 5 less votes than the top vote-getter but we'll never know. I sure wish they'd release the per-singer numbers...


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I just realized, no one is talking about the chick that Simon 'Discovered'. They said she was super popular. I have never heard of her. Had any of you? She had a wierd skin tone. Couldn't tell what was going on. Maybe a tanning accident or bad lights. The song was boring and repetitive.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

aindik said:


> But I don't think seriously religious Christrians were voting for Carly in large numbers anyway. Not as long as David A. and Brooke are still in the competition.


That's an odd statement.



Magister said:


> I just realized, no one is talking about the chick that Simon 'Discovered'. They said she was super popular. I have never heard of her. Had any of you? She had a wierd skin tone. Couldn't tell what was going on. Maybe a tanning accident or bad lights. The song was boring and repetitive.


You're right, no one's brought it up at all.



Kamakzie said:


> Leona Lewis performs.





SnakeEyes said:


> Odd seeing Leona on the show tonight. I didn't know she was going to be on. Her season was the first one I followed.





Philly Bill said:


> Ugh.. I guess I'm getting old.
> 
> I've never heard of this woman... and certainly never, EVER heard that song she sang.
> 
> I listened to it though and I didn't really like it very well at all. :down: Just sayin'.





SnakeEyes said:


> She's quite new over here. Much of her fame is overseas so far, though she has already done some performances on TV shows here and her album did debut at #1 on Billboard. She was the winner of the fourth season of X-Factor, essentially an Idol-like show in the UK that is owned by Cowell (who is also a judge on it).
> 
> Here she performs I Will Always Love You in the final 5.
> 
> ...





Jesda said:


> Well, she's new, so you're not completely out of the loop.





newsposter said:


> so how old is this superstar we never heard of? is she a great looking 45 year old or a old looking 16 year old? And someone i was watching with asked me if i thought that was a tan or just her. And some of her mannerisms and actions were a bit...weird. standing like that, putting her hand between her legs, just weird. and the music..was some sort of constant bang/saw something that made it unlistenable to me.
> 
> the ford focus commercial was too short...they need to just kill this to 1/2 hour...its bad when both the losers are forced to sing because they have too much time and have to stretch.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I've heard of Leona Lewis. She's on the top pop hits. You gus are just old.


----------



## claire_d (May 15, 2007)

I am saying this as a chick that doesn't find Jason to be 'dreamy' or whatever. He's kinda too dumb for me, to be honest.

But the thing is, he's had weeks where he has been great. And I think when people vote, they keep someone who has been great a few times, over someone who has been solid. I don't think I ever found Carly to be anything better than good... so if I had to chose between the two of them, I'd have picked Jason too.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

I think Christians are offended by the concept of Jesus stealing a car.

_Jesus Christ. Superstar.
Running 'round the corner in a stolen car.
Cops are there.
I don't care.
I'm wearing bulletproof underwear._

When Carly was standing with Syesha, she talked about how much fun she had singing that song. Then she made the comment that she's going to sing songs she can have fun with in the next few weeks. She was assuming that she was safe. Too funny when she was the one to get booted.

I hate when people who are obviously safe make a big production about not knowing if they are safe in the early rounds. But in these late rounds, anyone can go home so nobody should feel safe.

Anyway, for next week, if anyone chooses to sing "Solitary Man" (and sings it well) then they have my :up: for the rest of the season.


----------



## Ehien (Jul 5, 2005)

Carly is gone. Michael is gone. David Cook remains the only reason I'm still watching. Can't win with those teenage voters... :down::down::down:

BTW I finally know where those that didn't make it big went- Broadway. Hmmm... wonder if they are really happy being there like they said.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Clay Aiken looked horrrrrrible!


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ha Ha, Solitary Man was what I was going to mention also.

Even I did a cover of that one during my early home recording career 

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=314739&songID=2527093


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

robbhimself said:


> i call shenanigan's
> 
> and once again i have to call shenanigan's
> 
> i really think producers have their hands dipped in the voting process


I disagree. Remember, it's a popularity contest, not an "unpopularity" contest.

It seems to me that they are at the point where the singers can be divided into "the really good singers" and "the not quite as good as the other group singers". The ones in the first group are going to get the votes of the callers who don't support anybody in particular, and I suspect that the fans of the ones in the second group are trying to recruit votes because they know their singer might be the one eliminated this time.



JFriday said:


> Anyone else notice Olive from Little Miss Sunshine in the audience? They showed her after the group song.


Something tells me Abigail Breslin is not exactly thrilled that people still refer to her that way. (Pardon me for that comment, but actors being referred to by character names is one of my pet peeves, next to animated characters being referred to as "themselves" and reality show contestants always being referred to just by their first names even years after their appearance - the comic strip "Frumpy the Clown" was never signed, "Real World San Francisco Judd".)

I assume somebody is probably trying to shill either _Nim's Island_ or the upcoming _Kit Kittredge: An American Girl_, both of which she is in; I think both are 20th Century-Fox films.

-- Don


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> I disagree. Remember, it's a popularity contest, not an "unpopularity" contest.
> 
> It seems to me that they are at the point where the singers can be divided into "the really good singers" and "the not quite as good as the other group singers". The ones in the first group are going to get the votes of the callers who don't support anybody in particular, and I suspect that the fans of the ones in the second group are trying to recruit votes because they know their singer might be the one eliminated this time.


Perhaps. But the real problem at this point is that there does appear to be a pretty clear dividing line between StonerBoy & DoOver and everyone else. The rest are all quite capable singers. But over the past few weeks, especially, the weaknesses of StonerBoy and DoOver have been exposed. They just don't have the level of talent or skill that the others possess. And it gets increasingly annoying when significantly more talented performers get sent home so that we can strain to hear StonerBoy whisper his way through another song while hiding behind his circus dreads or DoOver give us repeated examples of an amateur who doesn't understand what it means to be performing live.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

After Carly sand did she say "I got the words right.?" If the judges didn't call her out on it the night before, why would she do that?


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

AJRitz said:


> Perhaps. But the real problem at this point is that there does appear to be a pretty clear dividing line between StonerBoy & DoOver and everyone else. The rest are all quite capable singers. But over the past few weeks, especially, the weaknesses of StonerBoy and DoOver have been exposed. They just don't have the level of talent or skill that the others possess. And it gets increasingly annoying when significantly more talented performers get sent home so that we can strain to hear StonerBoy whisper his way through another song while hiding behind his circus dreads or DoOver give us repeated examples of an amateur who doesn't understand what it means to be performing live.


You are my brother. My best friend forever!


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

Havana Brown said:


> After Carly sand did she say "I got the words right.?" If the judges didn't call her out on it the night before, why would she do that?


i heard that too


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Havana Brown said:


> Clay Aiken looked horrrrrrible!


as oppossed to all the other times he's looked great


----------



## borther (Jan 22, 2004)

She was doomed the moment they showed her self destructive husband with all the tatoos.

At this point, it's not really about the last performance as much as all the goodwill or lack thereof built up over the last few weeks.


----------



## borther (Jan 22, 2004)

That Don Guy said:


> I disagree. Remember, it's a popularity contest, not an "unpopularity" contest.
> 
> Something tells me Abigail Breslin is not exactly thrilled that people still refer to her that way. (Pardon me for that comment, but actors being referred to by character names is one of my pet peeves, next to animated characters being referred to as "themselves" and reality show contestants always being referred to just by their first names even years after their appearance - the comic strip "Frumpy the Clown" was never signed, "Real World San Francisco Judd".)
> 
> -- Don


Get over yourself.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Mr. Soze said:


> You are my brother. My best friend forever!


singing the songs, the music that you love


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

audjpoo5783 said:


> so guess what all you horrible people. JASON CASTRO IS SAFE AND HE DESERVES IT BECAUSE HE IS TH BEST CONTESTANT EVER!! i would rather have him so soft and calming than the girl who screams!! you know people in this world love to judge others yet they dont even look at themselves. Jason is a good Christian guy who devotes his time to the Lord and with this he is watched over and blessed with the talent he shows us. *IT is stupid that you think he is a pot head because he has dreads...that is stereotypical* and you know sometimes i wish people would research the concept of dreads before they bash them or people with them. Jason is my hero and I look up to him. I am touched each and every time i watch him and i get lost in the emotion he portrays. With this, Jason Castro has amazing talent and when people put down those with a good spirit and meaning on earth then they are the true losers of the world. May God Bless Jason Castro and I will continue to vote and pray for him each week.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

astrohip said:


> -1. I look forward to the Kamakzie AI thread each week. It's like comfort food.


Me too.

I know to others it might come off strange, but it's an American Idol/TCF tradition. And I like it. :up:


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

borther said:


> She was doomed the moment they showed her self destructive husband with all the tatoos.
> 
> At this point, it's not really about the last performance as much as all the goodwill or lack thereof built up over the last few weeks.


I kind of agree.

Hubby staying off the camera would have helped build her support. If she'd covered up the tats and the hubby, many main-stream Americans would have loved to have her as their favorite.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I wonder if the fact that she's not a native-born American affected her votes too.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

jradford said:


>


Pwned!


----------



## herfmonster (Jul 12, 2006)

People said:


> What are you talking about. Carter only served one term.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

When Carly avoided the high notes, I could tell she was attempting to harmonize, but it didn't work because she was still off key on quite a few notes. I can't remember is she was slightly flat or slightly sharp though. But the notes she was trying to harmonize on were, coincidentally, the highest frequency notes in the whole song, so it's not surprising that that would come off as looking like she just can't hit the high notes. That, plus her overall pitch problems, I think really hurt her.

Having said that, I don't think she was the worst of the night, and her past history from the earlier weeks was of a high enough calibur, that I'm sorry to see her voted off.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

fasi22mob said:


> I certainly don't want to turn this into a religion thread and I freely admit I have no idea what Jesus Christ superstar is all about. That being said the lyrics of the song totally turned me off eventhough she sang it well. I know I am not the only christian in the world so it may be possible other people felt the same way. Just saying!


+1
I said to my wife the very same thing when she chose that song. Not a good choice for middle America.

I think this had a bigger effect on her exit than people think.

I also think that when Carly said something like "hey, at least I got the words right" that many viewers assumed she was being catty towards Brooke. I don't think the masses had a clue she had a minor lyric mixup on Wednesday night, which I think she was referring to.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Havana Brown said:


> I've heard of Leona Lewis. She's on the top pop hits. You gus are just old.


I knew it.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Jayjoans said:


> +1
> I said to my wife the very same thing when she chose that song. Not a good choice for middle America, especially when the most memorable lyric is *".....who in the hell do you think you are?"*


Dude... WHAT in THEE hell are you talking about????

Those lyrics are not in the song at all! Where did you come up with that??


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Jayjoans said:


> I said to my wife the very same thing when she chose that song. Not a good choice for middle America, especially when the most memorable lyric is ".....*who in the hell do you think you are*?"


Those are SO not the lyrics.
You are hearing what you want to hear in order to justify ragging on a song that is not what you think it is, and taking offense where there is none.

IMO "middle America" is smarter than you are and I'm smack in the Bible Belt.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Superstar Lyrics:

JUDAS
Everytime I look at you I don't understand
Why you let the things you do get so out of hand
You'd have managed better if you'd had it planned.
Why'd you choose such a backward time in such a strange land?
If you'd come today you would have reached the whole nation.
Israel in 4 BC had no mass communication.
Don't get me wrong now. Don't get me wrong. Don't get me wrong.
I Only want to know now....

CHOIR
Jesus Christ, Jesus Christ
Who are you? What have you sacrificed?
Jesus Christ, Superstar
Do you think you're what they say you are?

JUDAS 
Tell me what you think about your friends at the top. 
Who'd you think besides yourself's the pick of the crop?
Buddha, was he where it's at is he where you are?
Could Mahomet move a mountain, or was that just PR?
Did you mean to die like that? Was that a mistake, or
Did you know your messy death would be a record breaker?
Don't you get me wrong...Don't get me wrong now. Don't get me wrong.
I only want to know.....

CHOIR 
Jesus Christ, Jesus Christ
Who are you? What have you sacrificed?
Jesus Christ, Superstar
Do you think you're what they say you are?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

stevieleej said:


> I want to see Jason sing Red Red Wine next week.


Thats not a Neil Diamond song is it? I think its a UB40 and Marley song. Ahhhh Marley... gotcha


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

haha, OK relax people....

I never saw the show, never heard the album. But when I was a kid growing up those are the words the other kids would sing. I just figured that was part of the song and it was offensive to me back then. I suppose I should have checked the lyrics first, but I always thought that's what they were.

my bad. 

and I'm not so hung up on AI to make up words to justify anything. It's a TV show for heaven's sake, get over it. I never commented on the education of middle America, but boy are you defensive. My point was that the Bible belt (a potentially very large AI voting block) would likely look down on such a song, as has been pointed out already in this thread. I'm NOT in the Bible belt and I had a similar reaction (albeit due in some part to some long held misinformation that just has recently been corrected...).


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Jayjoans said:


> haha, OK relax people....


Too late for that. I'm already undergoing a seizure over your post.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I keep reading about Jason and that he's Baked, Stoned or Wasted - you all make that sound like a bad thing.

ever wonder how rock bands perform when they are Baked, Stoned or Wasted? I bet a few


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> Thats not a Neil Diamond song is it? I think its a UB40 and Marley song. Ahhhh Marley... gotcha


Yes, it is a Neil song. I do not thing Marley recorded it though. I believe someone else first did a reggae version of it.

edit: found it on wiki. Tony Tribe did it.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

timckelley said:


> Superstar Lyrics:
> 
> Did you mean to die like that? Was that a mistake, or
> Did you know your messy death would be a record breaker?


This part was left out of the performance altogether. Maybe for time reasons.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

At school for me it was always

Jesus Christ Superstar
Wears frilly knickers
and a new pink bra.

I think she should have sung those words


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I would have been fine with either Carly or Jason going.

I'm hopinh Jason next week, after that, I don't really want to send anyone home.  I guess David A, if I had to.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> At school for me it was always
> 
> Jesus Christ Superstar
> Wears frilly knickers
> ...


LOL nice.


----------



## CsrLiz344 (Apr 12, 2004)

fasi22mob said:


> I certainly don't want to turn this into a religion thread and I freely admit I have no idea what Jesus Christ superstar is all about. That being said the lyrics of the song totally turned me off eventhough she sang it well. I know I am not the only christian in the world so it may be possible other people felt the same way. Just saying!


I'll get roasted, but oh well.
It is very new age, a play about people, including the disciples, not believing Jesus is the Messiah.
Mary Magdalene falling in love with Him, etc.
I saw it on Broadway when I was about 14, in my B.C. days-now I know better.


----------



## fasi22mob (Aug 15, 2006)

CsrLiz344 said:


> I'll get roasted, but oh well.
> It is very new age, a play about people, including the disciples, not believing Jesus is the Messiah.
> Mary Magdalene falling in love with Him, etc.
> I saw it on Broadway when I was about 14, in my B.C. days-now I know better.


I will probably get flamed too but you know what is wierd my friend? So many people use the Lord's name in vain today. I hated how she sang "Jesus Christ Superstar." Even though I know it is a song and she wasn't saying his name in vain, I just couldn't take it. Do you know what I mean? By your post you may be the only person on this board who knows what I am talking about. I am sure it hurt her votes because I can't be the only one. It is too bad really.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I know where you guys are coming from, but it was a Broadway song, it was written by that week's mentor (who actually recommended she sing that over her other choice) and she wasn't out there trying to make any statement about anything. There's a lot of stuff that get's sung in this competition that I personally really don't care for (like "Imagine"). However, I don't hold it against the singers when doing my own evealuation of their SINGING.

Other people apparently do, and that may well have hurt her, and I'm a little disappointed in that. If this had been a "sing anything at all that you want to" and she had sung this because "it's SOOO meaningful to me in my life" or because she was trying to make some personal statement, I would see it differently. As it wasn't, I took it for what it was - a performance of an Andrew Lloyd Webber song. Oh well, YMMV.


----------



## fasi22mob (Aug 15, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> I know where you guys are coming from, but it was a Broadway song, it was written by that week's mentor (who actually recommended she sing that over her other choice) and she wasn't out there trying to make any statement about anything. There's a lot of stuff that get's sung in this competition that I personally really don't care for (like "Imagine"). However, I don't hold it against the singers when doing my own evealuation of their SINGING.
> 
> Other people apparently do, and that may well have hurt her, and I'm a little disappointed in that. If this had been a "sing anything at all that you want to" and she had sung this because "it's SOOO meaningful to me in my life" or because she was trying to make some personal statement, I would see it differently. As it wasn't, I took it for what it was - a performance of an Andrew Lloyd Webber song. Oh well, YMMV.


This is true which is why I don't understand why it affected me so much. I don't get it. The fact of the matter though is it did. It is unfair to her.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

SnakeEyes said:


> She's quite new over here. Much of her fame is overseas so far, though she has already done some performances on TV shows here and her album did debut at #1 on Billboard. She was the winner of the fourth season of X-Factor, essentially an Idol-like show in the UK that is owned by Cowell (who is also a judge on it).
> 
> Here she performs I Will Always Love You in the final 5.
> 
> ...


Wowza, Leona Lewis' Over the Rainbow is better than even Katharine McPhee's.. too bad we can't vote for her..


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

> Here she is owning Over the Rainbow in the semi-final.


Nice, but I still like watching McBoobies sing it, even if she screeches a few notes.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Actually I prefer 6 year old Connie Talbot. Who was runner up to Paul Potts.
I suspect SImon would have had her on as well if he was able to keep her under contract. Sony didn't want to put publicity tour marketing on a six year old (Which was probably correct).


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

+1

About the only negative comment I'd heard from anyone (church-associated) was that the movie (and musical) ends at the Crucifixion. You may know that a Protestant church has no crucifix displayed (usually); a cross, yes, but an empty one.

Anyhow, I would have loved to see David C. attempt "Too Much Heaven on their Minds" (Judas' opening song) but, alas, it was not meant to be.

And to go completely off on a tangent, I only have the 20th Anniversary London Cast recording in my possession, but much prefer the movie soundtrack for most songs. Carl Anderson is fantastic as Judas.



writdenied said:


> I'd say that, as a Christian, you really should see JCS (there's a well-done movie version if the theater version isn't coming by you anytime soon). It's thought-provoking, without being offensive in any way.
> 
> There are several aspects to it, but my favorite parts are the dynamic between Judas and Jesus -- Judas believes that his friend Jesus has lots of good teachings, but has let the exaggerated claims by some followers of his divinity ("Superstar!") go to his head. (Jesus is never shown performing any miracles. In fact, he is portrayed as being somewhat uncertain of exactly what God wants of him. He knows that he is going to die, but has an excellent song in the Garden of Gethsemane that he sings to God expressing his uncertainty as to what purpose it is going to serve.)
> 
> ...


----------

